# To Visit Portugal



## pankajkhatiwada (May 1, 2021)

Is it possible to visit Portugal now with a Schengen visitor visa, currently I am in Norway and want to travel to Lisbon on the 15 of May to meet my brother, or are there any restrictions by borders force.


----------



## vianina (Feb 25, 2020)

I don’t know if things changed today but so far Schengen flights have been sent through passport control, with a check of passport, residency and PCR. I don’t think non-residents are allowed in yet.


----------

